# Narrow leaf and needle leaf java ferns. How to tell?



## ingg (Jan 18, 2007)

How can you tell exactly which is which?

I know I have an awful lot of one of them, not quite sure how to say what of though!

Thanks in advance for answers!


----------



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

I also wonder the difference here. Can someone who knows please chime in?


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Most people are now saying that Narrow leaf is more narrow than regular Java, and Needle leaf is even more narrow yet. All are full length.

It used to be that needle leaf meant narrow leaves, and dwarf size (4-6" max height). That's how I bought mine 2 years ago in SnS, that's how AquaticMagic used to sell it on Ebay, etc.

It's all common names, so it is purely conventional and therefore arbitrary. They are all cultivars of the same sp.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

Honestly, I think they're both the same most of the time. 

There is a species that is much shorter and the leaves are only 1/8" wide at the most. It's not nearly as easy to find though and I think often times regular 'ole 'Narrow Leaf' is sold erroneously as 'Needle Leaf'.

BTW: The one in your 180 gallon is 'Narrow Leaf'.


----------



## jackh (Jul 2, 2008)

ive always heard needle leaf is narrower than narrow leaf and narrow leaf is shorter than needle leaf. about to get both in the mail so ill let you know lol


----------



## Minsc (Jul 9, 2006)

This is one where the nomenclature should be changed. I nominate narrow leaf and narrow leaf 'dwarf' 

Most times needle leaf and narrow leaf are used interchangeably, which can cause much confusion when one is looking for a J fern that stays under 6-8 inches. Luckily I got some narrow 'dwarf' from macclellan which seems to be the real deal!


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

What I meant is that what I'd call plain old narrow leaf or "skinny narrow leaf" or whatever sold in SnS as needle leaf by Tom Barr, etc. Glad to hear I'm not the only one that thinks this isn't right...



Minsc said:


> Luckily I got some narrow 'dwarf' from macclellan which seems to be the real deal!




Let's retake the name then. Ya'all got my back? :icon_cool

Here's a quick pic of the real deal in my (very dirty right now...) tank. It's a 20L for reference. Don't be fooled by the Hygro leaves...it's the stuff on the driftwood. Over a year and still ~3-4"


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

This is what's selling as needle leaf these days:


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Ingg, you have the narrow in you 180 for sure. The photo above is needle


----------



## jackh (Jul 2, 2008)

werd on maccelan


----------



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

So needle leaf is long and thin, while narrow leaf is shorter but a little thicker than needle leaf?


----------

